# SPS-FORUM TREFFEN 2010 - in 88356 Ostrach - ANMELDEFORMULAR



## Markus (27 März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

die Planungen sind soweit abgeschlossen, ihr könnt euch ab sofort zum diesjährigen Forumstreffen anmelden!

Auch in diesem Jahr haben wir wieder einige interessante Vorträge mit jeder Menge geballtem Fachwissen für euch!

Neu ist dieses Jahr der "modulare" Aufbau der Veranstaltung, d.h. ihr könnt auch nur am Samstag bei der Vortragsreihe teilnehmen und eine oder beide Übernachtungen optional dazubuchen.

Einige Mitglieder haben sich bei mir schon zusammen mit ihrer Partnerin angekündigt, auf Wunsch könnt ihr natürlich auch im Doppelzimmer untergebracht werden!

Neben gebaltem Fachwissen ist natürlich auch wieder genug Freiraum für geselliges Beisammensein am Abend und eifrige Diskussionen in einer enspannten lockeren Atmösphäre geboten!

Um eventuellen Erstteilnehmern etwas die Scheu zu nehmen bzw. sie zu überzeugen würde ich mich freuen wenn hier im Tread ein paar Teilnehmer der vergangenen Treffen ihre Eindrücke kurz schildern würden!

Im Anhang findet ihr ein PDF mit dem Anmeldeformular und den wichtigsten Informationen. Der Flyer wurde von unserem geschätzten Mitglied Gerhard Bäuerle erstellt! Danke für deine Hilfe auch nochmal von mirm Gerhard!

Im Flyer ist als Adresse "Unterweiler 10" eingetragen, die Straße wurde letztes jahr in "Königseggwalder Str.11" umbenannt, aber da die meisten Navis diese noch nicht kennen habe ich das mal gelassen!

Wenn es Wünsche und Anträge zum Essen gibt, dann teilt mir diese bitte hier mit, ansonsten werden meine Schwester und meine geschätzte Frau Mama von Gasthaus Schwanen sich wieder was einfallen lassen.

Soviel ma für den Anfang, weitere Fragen vorzugsweise hier im Tread, oder eben per Mail oder Telefon. Kontaktinfos sind im Anmeldeformuar.

Auf eine rege Teilnahme freut sich euere gestresster Organisator
Markus 


//edit
Bisherige Absprachen: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=30582


----------



## Markus (27 März 2010)

Hier noch die fehlenden Kontodaten für unsere Gäste ausserhalb der BRD:

IBAN: DE85 6535 1050 0000 7445 55 

BIC: SOLADES1SIG


----------



## Markus (28 März 2010)

Wenn ihr kein FAX habt, dann könnt ihr das Formular auch einscannen und mir zumailen: markus.uhl@uhltronix.com


Zur Unterbringung:

Ort der Veranstaltung ist das Haus-Schwanen:
http://www.haus-schwanen.de/

Hier gibt es einen Saal mit Leinwand, und Theke - eben alles was man für ein Forumstreffen braucht.
Die ersten Anmeldeungen werden hier untergebracht.
Mittagessen und Abendessen bekommen alle Teilnehmer hier.


Ich habe zusätzliche Zimmer im Landhotel Hirsch gebucht:
http://www.landhotel-hirsch.de/

Hier werden weitere Gäste untergebracht, und ich kann euch verprechen dass ihr euch auch dort sehr wohl fühlen werdet!
Ich werde eine Shuttle organisieren, es sind zwar nur 2 km, aber es muss ja nicht sein das hier jemand seinen Führerschein aufs Spiel setzt!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 März 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> Um eventuellen Erstteilnehmern etwas die Scheu zu nehmen bzw. sie zu überzeugen würde ich mich freuen wenn hier im Tread ein paar Teilnehmer der vergangenen Treffen ihre Eindrücke kurz schildern würden!



Hallo,

auf dem Forum-Treffen lernt man verschiedene Leute endlich 
mal persönlich kennen, von denen man schon so viel gelesen hat,  

Und ungezwungen Fachsimpeln in geselliger Runde. Durch die 
unterschiedlichen beruflichen Hintergründe der Teilnehmer/innen 
wird einem die eigene "Betriebsblindheit" schon mal vor Augen 
geführt und man kommt auf Gedanken, die einem im normalen 
beruflichen Alltag so nicht begegnen.

Und durch die persönlichen Kontakte können sich Freund-
schaften und berufliche Partnerschaften quer durch die 
Republik ergeben, was nur "online" eher schwierig ist.

Und nicht zu vergessen: die sehr gute Bewirtung durch 
Familie Uhl während der ganzen Veranstaltung.


----------



## Question_mark (29 März 2010)

*Mal eine Lanze brechen ...*

Hallo,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> Um eventuellen Erstteilnehmern etwas die Scheu zu nehmen bzw. sie zu überzeugen würde ich mich freuen wenn hier im Tread ein paar Teilnehmer der vergangenen Treffen ihre Eindrücke kurz schildern würden!



Das mache ich als Teilnehmer einiger Forumstreffen in Ostrach natürlich gerne. Der Ort ist einfach optimal für den Forumstreff, egal ob für 15 oder 30 Teilnehmer. Saubere und gepflegte Zimmer zur Übernachtung und eine ausgezeichnete Küche, damit verwöhnte uns die Familie Uhl immer in der Vergangenheit. Eigentlich nicht nur ein Ort für einen Forumstreff, sondern auch für einen angenehmen Urlaubsaufenthalt in BW mit Nähe zum Bodensee. Auch wenn es bei mir dann immer ca. 1.100 km Hin-und Rückfahrt sind, ich habe jedes Wochende genossen.



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> Um eventuellen Erstteilnehmern etwas die Scheu zu nehmen


Es geht doch alles recht locker zu, den Smoking kann man zu Hause lassen und den leichten Bier(kampf)anzug anziehen. Ich persönlich fand es eben gut, auf den Forumstreffen (und natürlich auch auf dem OWL-Stammtisch) viele Leute kennenzulernen, die man sonst nur von Beiträgen im Forum anonym kennt.  Das gibt mir immer ein ganz anderes Bild von den Kollegen, ich glaube das trägt irgendwie dazu bei, das wir uns hier auch als Gemeinschaft von SPS-Programmierern sehen und nicht nur als irgendein anonymes Avatar. Und auch neue Kontakte und Freundschaften aufbauen. Und auch mal bis 5 Uhr morgens (naja, manchmal ging es auch länger...) mit den Kollegen durchzufeiern. 
Und uns auch gegenseitig im Umgang hier im Forum mehr respektieren und achten, ist einfach nur ein Lernprozess. Und dann möchte ich auch noch ein Danke loswerden an Markus und seine Familie für die tolle Organisation des Forumstreffen in Ostrach und an die Organisatoren der Regional-Stammtische.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 März 2010)

Nicht viel reden..... Anmelden........


hab es gerade getan. nach dem ich die letzen beiden Treffen verpasst habe wird es mal wieder Zeit.......


----------



## Rainer Hönle (30 März 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Nicht viel reden..... Anmelden........
> 
> 
> hab es gerade getan. nach dem ich die letzen beiden Treffen verpasst habe wird es mal wieder Zeit.......



Na hoffentlich kommst Du noch rein. Ist ja dieses Mal auf 30 Personen beschränkt. ;-) Vielleicht schafft auch R2D2 nicht mehr :?:


----------



## Paule (2 April 2010)

Wie wäre es mit einer Liste wer sich schon angemeldet hat?


----------



## Question_mark (2 April 2010)

*Das kommt bald, keine Angst*

Hallo,



			
				paule schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es mit einer Liste wer sich schon angemeldet hat?



Keine Angst, das macht der Markus jedes Jahr sowieso automatisch, sobald die ersten Anmeldungen eingetrudelt sind. Kommt also bestimmt in Kürze..

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Markus (2 April 2010)

Teilnehmer:

1 Markus Uhl (Markus)
2 Jochim Uhl (Joe)
3 Armin Uhl
4 Bernhard Fischer
5 Benjamin Kliegel
6 Sven Rothenpieler
7 bernard
8 Rene Gams
9 Eumel
10 Pizza
11 PLC-Gundel
12 CS-Hille
13 Gerhard Bäuerle
14 Rainer Hönle
15 Slani_bw
16 dalbi
17 The_Blue
18 123_fred
19 Liperlandstern
20 Unimog_heizer
21 Puzzefreak
22 JensB
23. Soehne
24. paule
25. hegotec
26. metallbiker
27. Martin Pieck
28. Frank Barzak
29. marlob
30. PN/DP
31. Ingmar64






// 02.04.2010
Forennicks ergänzt soweit bekannt


----------



## Perfektionist (2 April 2010)

nun bin ich etwas erstaunt, die echten Namen zu lesen. Was widerum etwas Anonymität erzeugt, da ja viele so nicht in Verbindung mit Ihren Forennicks gebracht werden können.


----------



## Markus (2 April 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> nun bin ich etwas erstaunt, die echten Namen zu lesen. Was widerum etwas Anonymität erzeugt, da ja viele so nicht in Verbindung mit Ihren Forennicks gebracht werden können.


 
meine fresse... :sb6:
ich habe die liste von den hotelbuchungen genommen, da tun sich die leute mit forennics etwas schwer... abgesehen davon habe ich auf einigen anmeldeformularen nur die richtigen namen, da sind keine forennics eingetragen. und ich habe besseres zu tun als die rauszusieben bzw. warscheinlich darf ich das ja nichteinmal...
so was konnte ja nur mr. datenschutz höchstpersönlich kommen... geh malen bevor dich deine paranoia wieder auffrisst...

wenn jemand ein problem damit hat das sein name da steht, dann einfach ein pn an mich! die leute die sich angemeldet haben, können hier ja kurz ein "ich bin dabei" posten...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 April 2010)

Also ich habe den Perfektionisten so verstanden, dass nur mit den realen Namen die Zuordnung zu den Nicks fehlt. D. h. man weiß nicht wer aus dem Forum kommt. Ich glaube nicht, dass er auf den Datenschutz abheben wollte.


----------



## Markus (3 April 2010)

vorsorglich um es allen recht zu machen hat mama nun die namen aus der list entfernt...

aber ich kann euch eine klare ansage machen:
wenn sich das wegen ein paar einzelnen so entwickeln sollte wie da unten, dann werde ich zur drecksau - VERSPROCHEN! ich organisiere das, und das bedeutet wir spielen nach meinen regelen - PUNKT!



> *Weihnachtsfeier*
> 
> Firmen-Weihnachtsfeier vorbereiten müssen = Arschkarte gezogen
> *1. Dezember*
> ...


----------



## Markus (3 April 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Also ich habe den Perfektionisten so verstanden, dass nur mit den realen Namen die Zuordnung zu den Nicks fehlt. D. h. man weiß nicht wer aus dem Forum kommt. Ich glaube nicht, dass er auf den Datenschutz abheben wollte.


 
wenn er will das man das so versteht, dann soll er das so sagen.
vielen dank für deinen versuch das zu relativieren, aber für mich war ein diesem mehrdeutigen kunstwerk eine klare botschaft mit einem klaren adressaten drin...


----------



## Perfektionist (3 April 2010)

was hab ich denn jetzt für einen Staub aufgewirbelt?

Gut - ich habe mich vielleicht etwas umständlich und uneindeutig ausgedrückt. Bitte dies zu entschuldigen.

Meine Fingernägel sind im Übrigen zu Ostern passend grade quietschebunt


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 April 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Gut - ich habe mich vielleicht etwas umständlich und uneindeutig ausgedrückt. Bitte dies zu entschuldigen.


Und was wolltest Du wirklich sagen, so verständlich wie möglich ausgedrückt?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 April 2010)

Wo bleibt eigentlich die Anmeldung von qm, zottel, marlob, .... :?: :?: :?:


----------



## marlob (3 April 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Wo bleibt eigentlich die Anmeldung von qm, zottel, marlob, .... :?: :?: :?:


Habe mich gerade angemeldet


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 April 2010)

Das Anmeldeformular wurde schon 97mal aufgerufen und schon min. 25 Anmeldungen..... wow......

Muss Markus noch ein Zelt auf die Wiese stellen ??? Oder die Zimmer Stundenweise vermieten ?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 April 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Das Anmeldeformular wurde schon 97mal aufgerufen und schon min. 25 Anmeldungen..... wow......
> 
> Muss Markus noch ein Zelt auf die Wiese stellen ??? Oder die Zimmer Stundenweise vermieten ?



Es ist ja nicht bekannt, wer in welcher Nacht übernachtet und wer nur am Samstag dabei ist. Vielleicht sind es doch mehr als 30, die R2D2 in Aktion sehen wollen . Ich bin auch "saumäßig" gespannt darauf, was Markus da hinbekommt. Vielleicht reicht gar das gesponsorte Bier nicht (nicht weil R2D2 etwas verschüttet, sondern weil so viele kommen) :?:


----------



## Perfektionist (3 April 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Und was wolltest Du wirklich sagen, so verständlich wie möglich ausgedrückt?


Das weiss ich so langsam auch nicht mehr - ich versuchs trotzdem nochmal:
Also, mit den Realnamen, da fang ich viel, und doch recht wenig damit an. Ja, wer ein wenig paranoid ist, der fühlt sich sicherlich auf den Schw....lips getreten, wenn der Realname genannt wird. Wozu hat man sich schliesslich einen Nick zugelegt?
Also wird derjenige, der einen Nick in diesem Forum hat, sicherlich über diesen identifiziert werden. Und darüber identifiziert sich derjenige sowie die Forumskollegen ihn. ...blablabla...
Weiss nicht, obs nun verständlicher geworden ist ...

Rainer hat ja ohnehin vor zwei Jahren meine Karte bei meinem Kurzbesuch in Ostrach eingesammelt


----------



## Markus (8 April 2010)

@paule
kommst du jetzt oder nicht?
oder ignorierst du mich bzw. meine pn jetzt absichtlich, quasi als rache?


----------



## Paule (8 April 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> oder ignorierst du mich bzw. meine pn jetzt absichtlich, quasi als rache?


Ha ha,
ne Du, ich ignoriere Dich nicht. 
Hab das nicht so gesehen dass Du eine Antwort erwartest, aber eigentlich hast Recht, war ja noch alles offen. 

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## Markus (8 April 2010)

@die unentschlossenen:
ich habe jetzt noch 4 zimmer frei, dann ist endepeng!


----------



## vladi (8 April 2010)

*Forum sauf.. ahm Treffen*

Hi,

genau da habe ich die Kinder bei mir.., schon klar, oder..

Markus, haste Spielplatz da? Oder ein Raum mit Spielkonsolen? 

Vladi


----------



## marlob (8 April 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> @die unentschlossenen:
> ich habe jetzt noch 4 zimmer frei, dann ist endepeng!


Habe meinen Namen noch nicht in der Liste entdeckt. Anmeldung hatte ich per Mail geschickt und überwiesen hatte ich auch. Kannst du das noch mal kontrollieren


----------



## Markus (8 April 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> Habe meinen Namen noch nicht in der Liste entdeckt. Anmeldung hatte ich per Mail geschickt und überwiesen hatte ich auch. Kannst du das noch mal kontrollieren


 
stimmt, sorry!

also es sind nur noch 3 zimmer frei!


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (10 April 2010)

Ich freu mich drauf


----------



## Gerhard K (10 April 2010)

ich dachte ich könnte heuer endlich auch kommen, aber leider muß genau zu dieser zeit unters messer.hoffentlich kommt mir nächstes jahr nichts dazwischen.würde gerne mal all die experten hier persönlich kennenlernen.
auf jeden fall wünsch ich den anwesenden dort interessante und lustige tage(Nächte).
lg Gerhard


----------



## marlob (10 April 2010)

Gerhard K schrieb:


> ich dachte ich könnte heuer endlich auch kommen, aber leider muß genau zu dieser zeit unters messer.hoffentlich kommt mir nächstes jahr nichts dazwischen.würde gerne mal all die experten hier persönlich kennenlernen.
> auf jeden fall wünsch ich den anwesenden dort interessante und lustige tage(Nächte).
> lg Gerhard


Hoffentlich nichts schlimmes 
Bis zum nächsten Forumstreffen kannst du ja auch vorher zu einem der Regionalstammtische in Bielefeld, Dresden, Stuttgart oder so kommen


----------



## Gerhard K (10 April 2010)

nein ist nichts schlimmes.wegen den regionalstammtisch ist es ein wenig schwierig.->wäre eine lange anreise für mich ;-)


----------



## marlob (10 April 2010)

Gerhard K schrieb:


> nein ist nichts schlimmes.wegen den regionalstammtisch ist es ein wenig schwierig.->wäre eine lange anreise für mich ;-)


Um jemand aus dem Forum zu treffen ist kein Weg zu lang ;-)


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 April 2010)

Gerhard K schrieb:


> nein ist nichts schlimmes.wegen den regionalstammtisch ist es ein wenig schwierig.->wäre eine lange anreise für mich ;-)


 
Ich bin oft in Hirschwang oder Gratkorn...... das dann nicht mehr so weit


----------



## Gerhard K (10 April 2010)

ja das wäre nicht mehr so weit.wenn ich zuhause bin.leider bin ich noch
einige zeit im osten von ungarn unterwegs.aber anch meiner op werde ich länger zeit haben und da könnte man schon was machen. :sm24:


----------



## b1k86-DL (12 April 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> stimmt, sorry!
> 
> also es sind nur noch 3 zimmer frei!





Hallo Leute,

das nenne ich mal ne super Resonanz. Nur noch 3 Zimmer frei also los meldet Euch voll an.

Gruß B1k


----------



## Markus (12 April 2010)

muss mir das heute abend oder morgen nochmal in ruhe ansehen, aber so wie es aussieht ist izwischen nur noch ein zimmer frei...


----------



## b1k86-DL (12 April 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> muss mir das heute abend oder morgen nochmal in ruhe ansehen, aber so wie es aussieht ist izwischen nur noch ein zimmer frei...



hey cool, ausverkauftes Forumstreffen. Was will man mehr!?!?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 April 2010)

das scheint dieses Jahr ein voller Erfolg zu werden, schön!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 April 2010)

Helmut, deinen Namen habe ich noch nicht auf der Liste entdeckt. Hat Markus dich vergessen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 April 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Helmut, deinen Namen habe ich noch nicht auf der Liste entdeckt. Hat Markus dich vergessen?


 
neh hat er nicht, ich bekomme keinen Ausgang :sm15:
blöd wenn man nicht mehr sein eigener chef ist.


----------



## marlob (12 April 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> neh hat er nicht, ich bekomme keinen Ausgang :sm15:
> blöd wenn man nicht mehr sein eigener chef ist.


Dann suche dir mal schnell eine neue Chefin ;-)


----------



## Markus (12 April 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> neh hat er nicht, ich bekomme keinen Ausgang :sm15:
> blöd wenn man nicht mehr sein eigener chef ist.



das ist jetzt aber nicht dein ernst...


----------



## PN/DP (12 April 2010)

*bin auch dabei*



marlob schrieb:


> Um jemand aus dem Forum zu treffen ist kein Weg zu lang ;-)


Ich habe mich heute angemeldet (kann es perfekt mit einem Termin in Karlsruhe verbinden).
Das sind ca. 1.100 km Anreise. 

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 April 2010)

Das nenn ich Einsatz. Hut ab. Freu mich schon auf das Fachgesimpel.


----------



## Markus (13 April 2010)

also ich habe jetzt nur noch ein zimmer frei!

sollte es noch mehr interesse an der sache geben, dann kann ich ggf. in einem anderen hotel (ca. 5km shuttle würde ich organisieren) noch nach zimmern fragen, allerdings sidn diese zimmer teuerer...

alternative: sobald dieses letzte zimmer weg ist kann nur noch der samstag gebucht werden, und ihr müsst euch selber um die übernachtung kümmern...

also wenn es hier leute gibt die noch am rumzicken sind, dann wäre es nett wenn ihr euch kurz hier bemerkbar macht ggf. mit einer angabe der prozentualen warscheinlichkeit...

was ist überhaupt mit den kollegen die uns bisher immer so treu waren?
junior? human? zottel? ...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 April 2010)

Wollte maxl nicht auch mal vorbeischauen? Und wo bleibt Question mark?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 April 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> was ist überhaupt mit den kollegen die uns bisher immer so treu waren?
> junior? human? zottel? ...



... und die Moderatoren, die hatten sich die Teilnahme doch auch 
ganz fest vorgenommen 

PS: Haben wir noch ein Doppelzimmer für Ralle und seine Pflegerin?


----------



## Question_mark (14 April 2010)

*Für alle denkbaren Notfälle ....*

Hallo,



			
				Gerhard Bäuerle schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Haben wir noch ein Doppelzimmer für Ralle und seine Pflegerin?



Nein, es ist leider nur noch ein Einzelzimmer für die Pflegerin verfügbar.

Reicht ja auch, oder   *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Markus (14 April 2010)

also ich habe keine zimmer mehr...
wie gesagt, wenn noch interesse besteht, dann bitte hier melden, bei entsprechender nachfrage besorge ich noch andere zimmer!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (26 April 2010)

@Markus:
Hat sich an der Teilnehmerliste noch etwas geändert oder bleibt es bei den 31 aufgeführten Personen?


----------



## LowLevelMahn (26 April 2010)

*wie siehts aus mit den terminlich unplanbaren?*

@Hallo Markus

ist kurzfristiges Vorbeischauen (ohne Anforderung an Essen und Übernachtung) OK?

Ich kann diesen Termin leider kaum richtig planen - eher so ein "oh jetzt hab ich heute doch Zeit"

MfG LowLevelMahn


----------



## Markus (26 April 2010)

ja, habe bisher keine weiteren anmeldungen mehr erhalten.
zimmer haben ich derzeit keine mehr, ggf, wird noch kurzfristig was frei - reservieren werde ich keine weiteren, ggf, nochmal kurz vor dem treffen...

ein spontanes vorbeikommen am samstag ist grundsätzlich möglich, aber es gibt so schon einige spontane die nicht auf der liste stehen und wenn das viele werden dann gibts chaos... 

also ich gehe am samstag von 40 leuten aus!

wegen dem essen ist das auch kein thema, das können wir dann noch vor ort klären, so flexibel sind wir schon...


----------



## Maxl (5 Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen!
Also, aus heutiger Sicht werde ich nicht kommen. Bin in dieser Zeit einigermaßen gestresst (nein, keine Prüfungen sondern Veranstaltungen organisieren). Falls sich noch was ändert werd ich Markus kontaktieren ob er kurzfristig noch was organisieren kann, aber wie gesagt: sieht schlecht aus.
lg Maxl


----------



## walker (11 Mai 2010)

da wir schon bei 31 sind ... besteht die möglichkeit die teilnehmerzahl zu erhöhen ? 

ich würde gern auch die 2 tage übernachten ... wenn es natürlich zu spät ist kann man es nicht ändern.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Juni 2010)

Liebe Forums Kollegen, ich wünsche auf den treffen 2010
viel Spaß mit viel Sonnenschein und guter Unterhaltung. 
Sauft den Markus mal ordentlich unter den Tisch!


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (10 Juni 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Liebe Forums Kollegen, ich wünsche auf den treffen 2010
> viel Spaß mit viel Sonnenschein und guter Unterhaltung.
> Sauft den Markus mal ordentlich unter den Tisch!



Schade, dass du nicht kommst... is mein erstes Forumstreffen... bin gespannt wie es wird...  Man sieht sich bestimmt dann wieder im November in Nürnberg spätestens ;-)


----------



## Paule (10 Juni 2010)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Schade, dass du nicht kommst


Das finde ich auch.
Helmut Du musst noch lernen Deinen Prioritäten Richtig zu setzen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Juni 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Das finde ich auch.
> Helmut Du musst noch lernen Deinen Prioritäten Richtig zu setzen.



Mach ich doch, mit den NRW-Stammtisch


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (10 Juni 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Mach ich doch, mit den NRW-Stammtisch



Wann ist der denn?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Juni 2010)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Wann ist der denn?



Ich denke so Ende September....


----------



## Question_mark (10 Juni 2010)

*...*

Hallo,



			
				Helmut aus der Reparatur schrieb:
			
		

> Sauft den Markus mal ordentlich unter den Tisch!



Ähemm, Helmut, das habe ich schon oft probiert. Und in der Tat, es hat immer nur halb funktioniert. Aber immerhin haben Markus und ich (und auch einige Teilnehmer aus dem Forum) unter dem selben Tisch gelegen und auf ein frisches Bier angestossen  
Ich erinnere mich da besonders an die Flugstunden von Markus, Startrampe war immer der Barhocker *ROFL*
Einfach eine schöne Zeit ...
Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (10 Juni 2010)

Ok, vielleicht bin ich ja da ganz zufällig in OWL :-D Bekomme ja denke ich den genauen Termin hier mit


----------



## Rainer Hönle (11 Juni 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Sauft den Markus mal ordentlich unter den Tisch!


Leichter gesagt als getan. Da springen mehrere mit diesem Namen rum. Und wenn die alle zusammenhalten sehe ich schwarz ...


----------



## marlob (11 Juni 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Leichter gesagt als getan. Da springen mehrere mit diesem Namen rum. Und wenn die alle zusammenhalten sehe ich schwarz ...



Das ist auch echt ein Übel mit diesen ganzen Typen namens Markus


----------



## Rainer Hönle (11 Juni 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> Das ist auch echt ein Übel mit diesen ganzen Typen namens Markus


Es scheint doch irgendwie am Namen zu liegen, dass die Typen dann auch noch ordentlich was vertragen.


----------



## Markus (11 Juni 2010)

so jungs, ich bin jetzt wieder beim kunden - wir sehen uns heute nachmittag/abend!
bis dann! :s12:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Juni 2010)

Was ist da los, gibt es kein Internet mehr in Ostrach,
Berichte doch mal jemand etwas. 

Und vergesst nicht die Fotos hochzuladen wenn Markus
unter dem Tisch liegt ( oder von irgendeinen Markus )


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 Juni 2010)

Hi Kollegen (und -innen)

Die ersten Bier sind gezischt, das Wetter ist prima und um halb 8 gibs Essen   

Markus 1 hat sich eben aus dem Staub gemacht.. irgendwas mit dem Bierbotter.. Markus 2 ist noch nicht zu sehen....


----------



## Question_mark (12 Juni 2010)

*Axel, wieviel Überstunden machst Du denn heute ???*

Hallo,

[QUOTE="LiLaStern]Die ersten Bier sind gezischt, das Wetter ist prima und um halb 8 gibs Essen [/QUOTE]

Dann mal meine herzlichen Grüße an die in Ostrach versammelten Forumskollegen, leider konnte ich dieses Jahr nicht am Treffen teilnehmen. Ich konnte beim Beginn der Anmeldung zum Forumstreffen im voraus sehen, das der Juni für mich etwas viel Stress bringen würde, und ich hatte Recht gehabt :???:
Also dann noch viel Spass, und hoffentlich bis bald im nächsten Jahr ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 Juni 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Stress ????


Fotos vom Freitag
http://www.sps-forum.de/fotos.web.de/axelschnabel/Forumstreffen_2010_-_Freitag


----------



## Jochen Kühner (12 Juni 2010)

*Von mir auch..*

Von mir auch viel Spass an alle die da kräftig am feiern sind...


----------



## Question_mark (12 Juni 2010)

*...*

Hallo,



			
				LilaStern schrieb:
			
		

> Fotos vom Freitag



Axel, Du weisst doch bestimmt, das auf meinen PCs kein Platz für Cookies ist ....

Und Du machst heute wirklich Überstunden, einfach absolut endgeil ...
Was haben die Dir da nur zum Trinken gegeben  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (12 Juni 2010)

*Ach Du Scheisse, diese Nervensäge*

Hallo,



			
				Jochen Kühner schrieb:
			
		

> Von mir auch viel Spass an alle die da kräftig am feiern sind...



Jeep, aber vergesse bitte nicht, stündlich neue Meldungen über den LibNoDave Protokoller im Forum einzustellen. Wir sind sonst nicht immer aktuell informiert, was nicht so richtig funktioniert...

Und Deine Dialoge mit "bool" sind einfach Spitze, da haben sich die richtigen getroffen. Also eine Paarung aus Ahnungslosigkeit und ... Ich höre jetzt lieber auf, sonst werde ich ein Opfer der Zensur, aber Ihr beide nervt ganz schön damit.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Juni 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Stress ????
> 
> 
> Fotos vom Freitag


 
...sagt mal ihr trinkt doch keinen Alkohol da 
Den Markus kann ich auch auf keinen Foto entdecken, habt ihr den
jetzt wirklich unter den Tisch gesoffen? 
Und der Bernard ist schon an Schlaffen 

Viel Spaß noch und benehmt euch ordentlich nicht das es klagen gibt


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 Juni 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hallo QM.

Dann spring doch mal über deinen Schatten und lass sie zu... es lohnt sich  ...... und du hst recht... für meine Verhältnisse hab ich echt lange durchgehalten. Lag wohl am Rum .....


----------



## diabolo150973 (12 Juni 2010)

Vielen Dank für die versteckte WebCam!!! Nur die Tonübertragung war unter aller Sau! Seht mal zu, dass ihr das bis heute Abend in den Griff bekommt!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (12 Juni 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die versteckte WebCam!!! Nur die Tonübertragung war unter aller Sau! Seht mal zu, dass ihr das bis heute Abend in den Griff bekommt!
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> dia



Dia ich glaube du verwechselst das Forumstreffen mit Big Brother.
Mach Dir keine Hoffnung, dass eine der Damen nackt im Garten duscht. 

Euch allen die ihr gekommen seit noch einen genauso netten Abend wie gestern.


----------



## diabolo150973 (12 Juni 2010)

Auf jeden Fall scheinen es zu wenig Stühle zu sein, wenn sich die Gäste schon gegenseitig auf den Schoß nehmen müssen. Und wer ist denn das Mädel mit den langen Haaren, das links neben Puzzle sitzt? 


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (12 Juni 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> auf jeden fall scheinen es zu wenig stühle zu sein, wenn sich die gäste schon gegenseitig auf den schoß nehmen müssen. Und wer ist denn das mädel mit den langen haaren, das links neben puzzle sitzt?
> 
> 
> Gruß,
> ...


ich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Markus (13 Juni 2010)

so ich geh jetzt in die heia, die anderen waren irgendwie schon früher müde...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 Juni 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> so ich geh jetzt in die heia, die anderen waren irgendwie schon früher müde...


 
 Dafür jetzt schon wieder wach.....


Bilder vom Samstag


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 Juni 2010)

An dieser Stelle ein ganz herzliches Dankeschön an Markus und Joe für die Organisation und das interessante Rahmenprogramm und natürlich an die Familie Uhl für die hervorragende Betreuung (sogar bis in die Morgenstunden) und die ausgezeichnete Verpflegung.
Ich freue mich schon jetzt auf das nächste Forumstreffen. Wenn die Teilnehmerzahl weiterhin so ansteigt, muss Markus dafür bald die "Stadthalle" anmieten ;-).


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 Juni 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ...
> Und vergesst nicht die Fotos hochzuladen wenn Markus
> unter dem Tisch liegt ( oder von irgendeinen Markus )



Hallo,

mangels Unterstützung von Dir und QM lag kein Markus unter 
dem Tisch, zumal Markus (unser Admin) gar nichts drinken durfte,
er hatte ja Service-Bereitschaft  für den Bierboter, der bei
der örtlichen Brauerei im Einsatz war und zu lange in der Sonne
gestanden hatte. 

Hier noch Fotos vom Samstag, 12.06.:

http://www.sps-forum.de/album.php?albumid=63 

Falls jemand ein bestimmtes Bild mit sich nicht veröffentlicht haben 
möchte, bitte kurze PN an mich.

Vielen Dank an Markus und Joe als Organisatoren, an Familie Uhl für 
den wiederholt sehr guten Service und die gelungene Verköstigung 
sowie an die Referenten für die interessanten Vorträge.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Juni 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mangels Unterstützung von Dir und QM lag kein Markus unter
> dem Tisch, zumal Markus (unser Admin) gar nichts drinken durfte,
> ...



Ich hoffe der junge Mann auf Bild 13 hat nicht zu laut geschnarcht
und damit die vorträge gestört


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Juni 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ich hoffe der junge Mann auf Bild 13 hat nicht zu laut geschnarcht
> und damit die vorträge gestört



... am interessanten Vortrag von Herrn Schildknecht kann 
es übrigens nicht gelegen haben. Und spätestens beim Thema 
"paarungsbereite Handys" waren alle wieder hellwach.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (14 Juni 2010)

So, mal eine kurze Rückmeldung von mir... es war mein erstes Forumstreffen und nach dieser Erfahrung bestimmt nicht mein letztes ;-)

Danke nochmal an Markus und Joe und Familie Uhl für die wirklich gut gelungene Organisation, die Vorträge haben mir im Großen und Ganzen auch gefallen, das Essen war sehr gut und Bier war auch genug da. :s11:

Auf das nächste Mal...:sm24:


----------



## Matze001 (14 Juni 2010)

Ich wär gern dabei gewesen, ich war (leider) eine Woche zu früh bei Markus. Die Bilder sind Klasse!

@Markus - Schreib mich schonmal für nächstes Jahr auf die Liste.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## dalbi (14 Juni 2010)

Hallo Markus,

vielen Dank für das tolle Treffen und vor allem für die super Bewirtung. Setze mich schon mal auf die Liste fürs nächste Jahr. 

Ach, Bernard das nächste mal bekommst Du den *RUM* erst am Sonntag. 

Gruss Daniel


----------



## b1k86-DL (14 Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Zusatz zu Bild 13 sowas nennt man Gedankenpause.

Markus und Jo, vielen Dank für die super Organisation und die geniale Gastfreundschaft. Mal wieder ein rudum gelungenes Forumstreffen.

Grüße b1k86


----------



## marlob (14 Juni 2010)

dalbi schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ach, Bernard das nächste mal bekommst Du den *RUM* erst am Sonntag.
> 
> Gruss Daniel


Und zwar erst am Sonntag kurz vor der Heimreise;-)

Von mir auch ein Danke an alle Organisatoren  Es war alles rundum gelungen  Essen war lecker, Bier auch  Und gemütlich ausschlafen konnte ich auch.
Kurz vor der Heimreise dann noch lecker gegessen  Und nach 7 Stunden Auto fahren noch rechtzeitig zum Fussball gucken zu Hause gewesen  Was will man mehr


----------



## Thomas Schildknecht (14 Juni 2010)

*PDF des Vortrags*

Guten Tag zusammen, ich hoffe das Wochenende war interessant und ich  habe mit meinem Vortrag ein wenig Licht in das drahtlose Dunkel bringen  können. Ich bedanke mich für die vielen interessanten Fragen und  Gespräche und auch bei Markus Uhl für die ganze Arbeit 


Der versprochene Vortrag kann als PDF hier heruntergeladen werden:
http://www.schildknecht.ag/Dokumente2010/2010 SPS Forum.pdf


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Juni 2010)

Thomas Schildknecht schrieb:


> Der versprochene Vortrag kann als PDF hier heruntergeladen werden:
> http://www.schildknecht.ag/Dokumente2010/2010 SPS Forum.pdf



Hallo Herr Schildknecht,

der Link funktioniert nicht, am besten einen Dateinamen_ohne_Leerzeichen verwenden.


----------



## Thomas Schildknecht (14 Juni 2010)

ok neuer Versuch: 
http://www.schildknecht.ag/Dokumente2010/2010
http://www.schildknecht.ag/Dokumente2010/2010SPSForum.pdf


----------



## Pizza (14 Juni 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> ... Und gemütlich ausschlafen konnte ich auch.
> Kurz vor der Heimreise dann noch lecker gegessen ...



Mhh, gemütlich ausschlafen konnten wir auch. Nur mit dem leckeren Frühstück vor der Heimreise wurde nichts mehr. :s21:

Kann doch keiner wissen, daß es bei einem *SPS-Treffen *Mittags kein Frühstück mehr gibt.


----------



## marlob (14 Juni 2010)

Pizza schrieb:


> Mhh, gemütlich ausschlafen konnten wir auch. Nur mit dem leckeren Frühstück vor der Heimreise wurde nichts mehr. :s21:
> 
> Kann doch keiner wissen, daß es bei einem *SPS-Treffen *Mittags kein Frühstück mehr gibt.


Ich hatte ja auch Schweinelendchen mit Rahmsosse und Spätzle als Frühstück 
Die haben ja auch eine gute Küche da


----------



## Pizza (14 Juni 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> Die haben ja auch eine gute Küche da



stimmt schon.

Andere hingegen nehmen lieber ein paar Bier als Frühstück.
Aber aus dem Alter bin ich raus.


----------



## marlob (14 Juni 2010)

Pizza schrieb:


> stimmt schon.
> 
> Andere hingegen nehmen lieber ein paar Bier als Frühstück.
> Aber aus dem Alter bin ich raus.


l
Bier wäre auch nicht schlecht gewesen  Leider hatte ich eine mehrstündige Heimreise und da habe ich das Bier dann doch lieber abends zu Hause getrunken


----------



## Pizza (15 Juni 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja auch Schweinelendchen mit Rahmsosse und Spätzle als Frühstück



Irgendwie beruhigt mich das Ganze.
Dann waren wir nicht die Letzten 

Hat Dich die Putzfrau auch rausgefegt?


----------



## marlob (15 Juni 2010)

Pizza schrieb:


> Irgendwie beruhigt mich das Ganze.
> Dann waren wir nicht die Letzten
> 
> Hat Dich die Putzfrau auch rausgefegt?


Nö  ich habe ausgeschlafen  Bin dann so gegen halb zwei gefahren


----------



## PN/DP (15 Juni 2010)

*Danke*

So, ich bin nun auch soweit ausgeschlafen, daß ich mich zu Nicht-Steuerungs-Themen äußern kann. 

Ein gutes Frühstück habe ich vor der Abreise noch bekommen und war pünktlich zum Deutschland-Spiel zuhause.
Trotz der weiten Reise hat sich die Teilnahme am Forums-Treffen für mich wirklich gelohnt.

Gut, der SEW-Vortrag hat mir persönlich nicht so viel neues gegeben, aber der Vortrag von Herrn Schildknecht 
war dafür äußerst interessant und erheiternd. Die live-Vorführung des Funk-Profibus fand ich beeindruckend.
Die Quiz-Fragen der Firma Deltalogic fand ich ganz schön schwer, aber angemessen für die Preise, die man dabei 
gewinnen konnte.

Am wertvollsten war für mich, so viele nette Steuerungs-Spezialisten zu treffen und die Gespräche mit ihnen.
Beim nächsten Mal möchte ich aber nicht nur mit Markus, Markus und Markus sprechen, sondern auch mit mindestens 
1 Helmut 

An "den" Markus nochmals vielen Dank für die gelungene Organisation des Forums-Treffens und an die ganze Familie 
Uhl für die gute Unterkunft, das sehr gute Essen, das reichlich vorhandene Bier und die fleißige Bedienung.

Gruß
Harald


----------

